# Warmed up the Deere LT today



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I decided since the temperature was up to 40F today and the snow had melted down to the bare grass in places I would use the LT instead of the wheel barrow to bring some firewood to the garage to dry. I don't use it for snow removal as I do not yet have my old blade modified to mount to it. I had not run it since back early December. I have used it before in an inch or so of snow without problems to tow a small trailer of wood. I have the OEM turf tires on it. For my yard and slight grades they have worked well enough not bother changing them out with something with more bite... that is until today. I made it about 20 ft. with the empty trailer before I came to a stop in a monster drift. Must have been at least 4" deep.  Backed up a bit and made a run for the green grass then made it the rest of the way through some more snow to the wood pile about 100 ft. The snow had melted some and also had a crust of ice just below the surface. Then I realized looking around since I was between the wood pile and the fence, there was only one way out. Through a deeper drift then up a slight grade through another drift. Hmmm, then comes the revelation...this is not going to work with a couple hundred pounds of wood back there. I might have been able to follow the drainage trough to the front yard where the snow melted since it was down hill but then I might tip the trailer going cross grade back up the hill to the house. I have the sides of my trailer extended with plywood so it is a bit too top heavy for crossing slopes. I decided it was time to do what I should of done in the first place. I disconnected the trailer and made a run toward the grass showing in the front yard then up the green slope, around the house through the snow to the storage barn. I took off the deck which was plowing snow. (I know better from past experience.) The snow was deeper than I thought and I was sinking in the wet area that I thought was still froze. Then after some digging around found my tire chains I used on the old rider with the plow. Ahh, much better! I had to test out the chains to make sure they were tight  so I plowed through snow up and downhill then packed down a path to and from the wood pile before connecting the trailer back up. I decided I still better not push my luck and loaded most of the weight to the front to hold the chains down. Still had some slippage but the good ole chains chewed right down to solid ground and kept me moving.

Well if your still reading at this point you may be saying why did'nt he just use the wheel barrow?  

My answer: Why? That was the most fun and seat time I've had since last year! What better way to finish off a vacation day as the sun set! :lmao:

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

artydanc :dancingfo :band: 

Way to go, Mark. Besides....you would probably have gotten stuck or slipped and busted your butt with the wheelbarrow..... :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Good deal, Mark! I have started my tractor a few times in the past couple months, but just to let it run a few minutes or to move it. I have been looking for an excuse to get on it for awhile, but cant think of a reason. My neighbors probably already think iv'e lost it. :dazed: 

Must be nice to get out on it for awhile, but it won't be too long now before the weather breaks. OK, it's still too far off for me, but i'm just trying to think positive!

Greg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Well it looks like you had some fun and enjoyed yourself and that is all that counts. 

I know that this weekend if it doesn't rain I will be getting some seat time on my L120 as the grass really needs a mowing (it is already at 6 inches and needs a cutting. I just wish it wasn't so early but it is growing already so it is time to get the gas and fill it and mow osme grass (oh yeah SEAT TIME)NANA NANA NANA


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds like you had a great time....Isn't it funny how a little tractor time can put a glow on our faces :loveit:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg_
> *Besides....you would probably have gotten stuck or slipped and busted your butt with the wheelbarrow..... *


Been there done that. 




> _Originally posted by Fusion1970_
> *Must be nice to get out on it for awhile, but it won't be too long now before the weather breaks. OK, it's still too far off for me, but i'm just trying to think positive!*


Just a couple more months. We still have the March snowstorm to get out of the way but at least the days before and after will be warmer.




> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *I know that this weekend if it doesn't rain I will be getting some seat time on my L120 as the grass really needs a mowing (it is already at 6 inches and needs a cutting.*


Mowing in February? Seems like just a few days ago you posted about the snow. Here I thought Ohio weather could change fast. mg: 



> _Originally posted by Argee_
> *Sounds like you had a great time....Isn't it funny how a little tractor time can put a glow on our faces.*


I was going to shorten the explanation of breaking through the ice and getting stuck in the snow by saying "I pulled an Argee" but thought I had better get your permission first. 



Thanks for the responses guys. I feel better that I'm not alone in this particular eccentricity.  

Mark


----------

